# LF: Red PVC Pipe



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey I'm in the midst of upgrading my tank and would like to use red pvc with white connections but can't seem to find red pvc pipe. I'm in need of 1" and 1.5". Let me know if anyone knows where I can find any.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Red PVC Pipe*

I bought my red coloured pvc from Elliott at Big Reef Depot. He has since sold his business. His user name on this site is Duckhams, send him an e-mail, he may be able to help you out.


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

Yellowtang said:


> I bought my red coloured pvc from Elliott at Big Reef Depot. He has since sold his business. His user name on this site is Duckhams, send him an e-mail, he may be able to help you out.


Perfect thanks for the heads up, I'll send him a message


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I too am in the midst of building a tank and wanted coloured pipe.

My son found that KRYLON paint adheres nicely to PVC (without having to prime). He has chosen BLUE RED ORANGE and BLACK to colour the different pipes and connections.

... Should look pretty cool under actinic lights !!

PS: I bought from JJ Downs as their prices and stock were good.


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

badmedicine said:


> I too am in the midst of building a tank and wanted coloured pipe.
> 
> My son found that KRYLON paint adheres nicely to PVC (without having to prime). He has chosen BLUE RED ORANGE and BLACK to colour the different pipes and connections.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm not really looking to spend the time painting all my pipe. Even if i have to order online I'd just like to find some


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

MStnbrgn said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm not really looking to spend the time painting all my pipe. Even if i have to order online I'd just like to find some


Big show, in Burlington also has bought a pile of red. He may have left overs, or can point you to where he got it from.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Not sure what's happening with Elliot's (Big Reef Depot) stock now that he's sold to Reefsupplies.ca. He had a bunch of colors.


----------

